# The Batman: Gibt es im Film einen Hinweis auf den Joker?



## Christian Fussy (5. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Batman: Gibt es im Film einen Hinweis auf den Joker?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *The Batman: Gibt es im Film einen Hinweis auf den Joker?*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## DoctorWu-1701 (7. März 2022)

"Der "Clown Prince of Crime" war bisher ein Teil jedes Batman-Leinwand-Universums..."

Komisch, hab den Joker in "Batman & Robin" (1943) nicht erkennen können.


----------



## Christian Fussy (7. März 2022)

DoctorWu-1701 schrieb:


> "Der "Clown Prince of Crime" war bisher ein Teil jedes Batman-Leinwand-Universums..."
> 
> Komisch, hab den Joker in "Batman & Robin" (1943) nicht erkennen können.


Da hast du Recht. Ich glaube, darin tritt gar keiner der bekannten Batman-Schurken auf. Ich passe das an und schreibe stattdessen in jedem "filmischen Batman-Universum". Waren ja damals halbstündige Serien. 

Danke dir für den Kommentar!


----------

